# Black Boer Goat Thread



## Brody's Broodello (Jan 7, 2010)

Starting a thread for Black Boer Goats. Who has them? Who likes them? Pros or Cons ? Ok everyone let's see some pics!
Okay I'll start with some pics.
Here is our Fullblood buck Onyx on the day he came home.






My son with his new doeling Lucky!





Our yearling buck Shadow on his birthday





Here is Charlotte (red traditional doe x black fullblood buck)





Charlotte & Patrick with mom Daisy





Milking Black fullblood doe Blank


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello and 

I have a few blacks, too....I got bored w/ all the traditional kids looking alike.

I really like the bl / white paints best but so far haven't produced a keeper doe, just lots and lots of paint wethers and bucklings.

Nice looking goats you have!

I'll post a couple pics, and if you'd like to see the kids we've been getting you can go to http://www.rollfarms.com/id27.html   or http://www.rollfarms.com/id17.html

This is Train, I sold him this fall but he's baby daddy to most of our kids this year 






Miss Raven, she's a really, really wide load right now (preggo by Train) but in this pic she was just shy of a year






And Rider, Raven's brother...who's fathered a few nice fat kids this year.  He looks funny w/out horns but...I prefer 'em that way.  He's a year old in this pic.





Thanks for sharing your pics, as well.

ETA:  
Pros....everyone who's seen them....likes them.  They've pretty much sold themselves.  More interesting kiddings.
Cons:  Um....can't say I have seen many...there are things about the blacks I'd like to improve, like ear length....and then just general improvements I'd like to see in all boers...teat structure, etc.


----------



## FarmerChick (Jan 8, 2010)

I got traditional Boers

I love the blacks.

Came close to getting into raising black but never did it...too busy..HAHA

very  nice pictures!


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome love the pics, bring on the Black goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Question for those raising black or solid red Boers..  

Do you find them to be better, worse, or about the same as traditionally marked Boers in regard to overall health and hardiness?  Do they tend to be easy keepers, poor doers, or does it just depend on the animal like with traditionally marked Boers?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 8, 2010)

Since all of mine are officially 'fat' (body score of 3.5 or higher)...I'd say they're pretty easy keepers...

I do believe that, as w/ all things goat, there are some bloodlines that tend to be punier than others, slow-maturing, prone to parasites, etc.

Our buck we sold....Monster.  Grew fast, etc.  He's around 220# at 20 mos. old.  He always looked "wow".
My other 2 are from a 'slow maturing' line, I've seen their relatives as 6 mo. olds and thought...Meh.  Then I see the same goats 2 yrs later and I think "WOW".


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Jan 8, 2010)

I think your right about some lines getting more size faster than others. Black Boers are still a little on the new side. But as time goes on, there are more people working on them. I a short time, they should be in line with the traditionals as far as gains,etc. I do notice that they are a bit slower in growth than the trad. boer, and not as wide. That being said, they are tall. At least that is what mine are. I am working with breeding for a wider goat, but keeping the size. That is the goal that I have set for our breedings here.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice! I'm still partial to the reds and paints myself.


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Jan 10, 2010)

OMG What a day! Received a call this morning from my neighbor, "Three does kidding at once, need more hands" so off I went. Hubby stayed home to feed our group. One doe had her kid, thought she was done.I was wrong, about 30 minutes later her comes a bag. One hoof and only the tip of a nose. I ended up with my hand in her up to my elbow! One leg was all the way back. I had to go in and find it and pull it out. Took a few minutes, working around, but finally got it out. It still wasn't budging much. She had a HUGE buckling, we finally got Bruiser out! Mom took a while to get over that, but all are fine now and doing well! Two hours & 3 sets of twins!


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Jan 22, 2010)

We just purchased a new doe. I tried to buy her 2 years ago but was to late she was already sold. So I bought her daughter instead. So now that I saw she was forsale, I bought her! She will come home after he babies are weaned. Here is Kala from Sunny Meadows Farm's website.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats, she's gorgeous.

Shame you're so far away, we could do some 'gene swappin'.


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Jan 22, 2010)

I get to Ohio twice a year?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, that IS closer than Maryland,


----------

